# Chocs away chaps.



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Tapes arrived today Thursday . Starting on day 1 of my journey tonight.As soon as I opened the package I knew that this was right. Praise The Lord. After a shaky start. Oh well, we learn from everything so they say.See if i can do one of those face thingys whatsits didn't manage it last time.Its raining again.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Cool! Good luck!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Great JB!







We'll be here for any support or questions that you may have along the way. Enjoy!







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

We're here for ya!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Great JB, enjoy and let us know how it goes and remember were here for you.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

That's great..best wishes.By the way I was intrigued that chocs here didn't mean chocolate


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Many thanks to you all for your support.Jane93Talking about chocolates, I came home the other night and ate three packets of Maltesers and I was very IBSed the next day but I just couldn't resist them even though I knew what would happen . How daft can you get? Oh,and just wanted to congratulate you on your age not far off the hundred.In the UK when you are 100 you probably know that you get a telegram from the Queen. I'll see what I can do when the time comes.Signing off now as starting to go silly.The wise man built his house upon the rock.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

so what does chocs away chaps mean? sorry... unknowing American here...


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Marilyn, I "think" it means "no turning back folks"?







Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks "Sir" Norb!!!!


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Chocs awayHave you seen those old war films of usually world war 2 where the aircraft are scrambled to intercept some enemy aircraft coming in.Well, under the wheels of the aircraft are wedge shaped pieces of wood with rope attached called chocs and when the airaft is ready for take off the chocs have to be removed and the No 2 calls for "chocs away" i.e. we are ready for take off all systems go!Or in my case ready for the tapes let the healing begin.I'm often saying chocs away when I'm going to dig the garden for instance. Come to think of it I dont think anyone else in my family knows what I'm saying either.My apologies for being so obscure.The wise man built his house upon the rock.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks JB2! There are a lot of those types of expressions and no one knows the origin; this is interesting to learn, makes perfect sense, and I just never heard the expression. I just recently learned from Mike about the expression of the weather being so cold it would "freeze the balls off a brass monkey" which has nothing to do with the mental image rendered, but rather refers to a cannon ball loading device called a monkey; brass becoming brittle in freezing weather, the cannon balls would drop off the device and thus the saying.I think there's a book out that has all these expressions and their explanations; it certainly is fun to learn about them, and the different expressions used by the various English speaking people! Of course, as my son says, you Brits speak English, we in the US speak "Americanian" (he meant that, we don't even speak "American!")







Anyway, thanks for teaching us something new!


----------

